#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Visuals presenteren op?

## Visualizerfreak

Hallo mensen,

Ik vraag me af waarop/waarmee jullie je visuals presenteren? 
Persoonlijk vind ik een scherm te klein om visuals op te kunnen projecteren. Dus ben ik gaan experimenteren met wat ook leuk is. Wij hebben op school een vrij krachtige beamer, dus de mogelijkheden zijn wat dat betreft vrij uitgebreid.

Ik heb al eens op een plafond en een keer op een grote muur geprojecteerd. Die keer op het plafond zach er fantastisch uit.

Maar wat zijn jullie ervaringen?

Groeten, Johan

----------


## Visualizerfreak

Het is al weer even terug dat ik dit onderwerp opende en tot nu toe nog steeds geen reacties.
Betekent dit dat jullie allemaal projectieschermen gebruiken?

----------


## skylineshow

heb ook goede ervaringen met beamers. Wij gebruiken deze alleen voor presentaties, en deze worden alleen maar op nette witte muren (voor onszelf) of projectieschermen geprojecteerd...

----------

